
The Strange Similarity of Neuron and Galaxy Networks (2017) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/50/emergence/the-strange-similarity-of-neuron-and-galaxy-networks
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14825473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14825473)

